# ZOTAC RTX 3090 AIO Wakü



## micha30111 (25. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege meine Zotac RTX 3090 unter Wasser zu setzen. 2 Variante: Ich habe aktuell eine Alphacool Eisbär Auror 360 für die CPU. Diese ist ja erweiterbar und es gibt dazu von Alphacool auch einen entsprechenden Wasserkühler. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob der 360 Radiator für die Kühlung des Ryzen 3900X + die GPU ausreichend ist.

Alternative 2: Ich warte bis es eine entsprechende AIO für die GPU gibt ( Alphacool hat da eine angekündigt in Ihrem Forum ). Ich hätte es nicht so eilig. Wenn ich da noch ein bisschen warten muss wäre das kein Weltuntergang.

Ein e Custom möchte ich tendenziell eher nicht. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Viele Grüße,

Mich


----------



## Sinusspass (25. November 2020)

Das wird deiner CPU mal gar nicht gefallen, wenn plötzlich 350W von der GPU im Kreislauf sind. Dann hast du 450W Abwärme im Kreislauf, wo vorher nur 100 waren, entsprechend wird dein Wasser sehr warm. Das wirst du dann an der CPU merken, die dann locker 20K wärmer sein kann (je nach Einbau der Eisbär).
Wenn du den Wasserblock für die Grafikkarte dazubauen willst, brauchst du sowieso noch Anschlüsse, Schlauch, Kühlmittel,... kurz gesagt, dann baust du schon ne custom Wakü.

Also entweder wartest du auf die Aio oder du gibst einmal richtig Geld aus und baust dir was richtiges, aber dazwischen sehe ich keinen sinnvollen Weg.


----------



## Rhetoteles (25. November 2020)

Ich habe auch überlegt meine 3090 mit einer WaKü zu betreiben. Wird wenn überhaupt eine AIO, da ich mich mit ner Custom nicht auseinandersetzen will und dürfte sogar billiger sein.


----------



## micha30111 (25. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das wird deiner CPU mal gar nicht gefallen, wenn plötzlich 350W von der GPU im Kreislauf sind. Dann hast du 450W Abwärme im Kreislauf, wo vorher nur 100 waren, entsprechend wird dein Wasser sehr warm. Das wirst du dann an der CPU merken, die dann locker 20K wärmer sein kann (je nach Einbau der Eisbär).
> Wenn du den Wasserblock für die Grafikkarte dazubauen willst, brauchst du sowieso noch Anschlüsse, Schlauch, Kühlmittel,... kurz gesagt, dann baust du schon ne custom Wakü.
> 
> Also entweder wartest du auf die Aio oder du gibst einmal richtig Geld aus und baust dir was richtiges, aber dazwischen sehe ich keinen sinnvollen Weg.


Ich hatte das schon vermutet, wollte meine Vermutung aber noch einmal bestätigt wissen. Richtig Geld ausgeben - gerade eher nicht - habe ich gerade mit der GK 

Nein mal ernsthaft, einen Rechner zusammenbauen, konfigurieren etc.  kein Ding. Aber das mit der Wakü basteln, ist a) nichts für meine alten Augen, und b) ich bin eher nicht motorisch so der Held 

Dann warte ich lieber auf eine passende AIO - so eilig habe ich es nicht weil ich finde das die Karte recht leise bleibt 

Danke noch mal und viele Grüße,

Micha


Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Ich habe auch überlegt meine 3090 mit einer WaKü zu betreiben. Wird wenn überhaupt eine AIO, da ich mich mit ner Custom nicht auseinandersetzen will und dürfte sogar billiger sein.


Sehe ich genauso wie Du


----------



## cryon1c (25. November 2020)

Custom WaKü mit Softtubes aka Schläuchen ist gar nicht so kompliziert. Wer eine AIO mit Schnellverschlüssen sauber ins Gehäuse bekommt, schafft auch eine Custom-WaKü.

Und für Neulinge gibt es Kits die alles mit dabei haben was man braucht. Die sind halt auf CPU ausgelegt, können aber mit nur 2 Fittingen und dem GPU-Waterblock einfach erweitert werden. 

Ich würde die Custom WaKü nicht abschreiben. Vor allem bei einer 3090 macht die RICHTIG Sinn. Und bei dem Preis der Grafikkarte sind die zusätzlichen 150-200€ für Waterblock und Fittinge und nen extra Meter Schlauch nu auch nicht kritisch.


----------



## micha30111 (26. November 2020)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Custom WaKü mit Softtubes aka Schläuchen ist gar nicht so kompliziert. Wer eine AIO mit Schnellverschlüssen sauber ins Gehäuse bekommt, schafft auch eine Custom-WaKü.
> 
> Und für Neulinge gibt es Kits die alles mit dabei haben was man braucht. Die sind halt auf CPU ausgelegt, können aber mit nur 2 Fittingen und dem GPU-Waterblock einfach erweitert werden.
> 
> Ich würde die Custom WaKü nicht abschreiben. Vor allem bei einer 3090 macht die RICHTIG Sinn. Und bei dem Preis der Grafikkarte sind die zusätzlichen 150-200€ für Waterblock und Fittinge und nen extra Meter Schlauch nu auch nicht kritisch.


Ich hatte vorher ne 2080ti ( diese war von vorneherein mit einer AIO ausgestattet ) und würde da auch gerne wieder mit ner Wakü arbeiten. Die Temps der 3090 sind ok, aber es ist schon doch ne andere Hausnummer als mit ner AIO. Ich muss mich mal um Weihnachten herum genauer damit auseinander setzen


----------



## Sinusspass (26. November 2020)

Grafikkartenkühler wechseln ist so ungefähr das schwierigste beim Wakü-Bau. Verschlauchen hingegen bekommt wirklich jeder hin, da kann man kaum was falsch machen, wenn es keine Absicht ist.


----------



## micha30111 (1. Dezember 2020)

So, hier noch mal kurz als Nachtrag: Ich habe Alphacool bezüglich einer für meine Grafikkarte passenden AIO angefragt. Als Antwort erhielt ich, dass sie im Quartal 1 planen eine Eiswolf 2 für die RTX 3090 zu releasen. So lange kann ich auf jeden Fall noch warten  

Danke für Euere Antworten und Euch einen schönen Tag.

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------



## Rhetoteles (7. März 2021)

micha30111 schrieb:


> So, hier noch mal kurz als Nachtrag: Ich habe Alphacool bezüglich einer für meine Grafikkarte passenden AIO angefragt. Als Antwort erhielt ich, dass sie im Quartal 1 planen eine Eiswolf 2 für die RTX 3090 zu releasen. So lange kann ich auf jeden Fall noch warten
> 
> Danke für Euere Antworten und Euch einen schönen Tag.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir heute die AIO bestellt: https://ezmodding.com/de/Sets/FRD/B-FRD3090FE-RBW
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass EZMODDING auch AIOs auf Anfrage bastelt, also falls du noch für deine Zotac 3090 eine AIO suchst.


----------



## Blende8 (8. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute die AIO bestellt: https://ezmodding.com/de/Sets/FRD/B-FRD3090FE-RBW
> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass EZMODDING auch AIOs auf Anfrage bastelt, also falls du noch für deine Zotac 3090 eine AIO suchst.


Meiner Meinung nach ist der Radiator viel zu klein für eine 3090. An deiner Stelle würde *ich* die Bestellung stornieren. 
Ich hatte an der 2080 S einen 240er Radiator und das war unter Last schon grenzwertig Die 3090 ist ein echtes Monster mit der Abwärme
Blende8


----------



## micha30111 (8. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute die AIO bestellt: https://ezmodding.com/de/Sets/FRD/B-FRD3090FE-RBW
> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass EZMODDING auch AIOs auf Anfrage bastelt, also falls du noch für deine Zotac 3090 eine AIO suchst.


Vielen Dank für die Info. Hatte ich bereits gesehen ( ich glaube das war bei Aliexpress oder so ). Durch die Lieferzeit warte  ich da weiter auf die von Alphacool. Die ist zwar bereits bei Caseking gelistet aber gibt noch keinen Termin.

Die von Dir verlinkte ist für die Founders Edition wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, während die Zotac dem Referenzdesign entspricht.

Trotzdem vielen lieben Dank für die Info 

Viele Grüße,

Micha


----------



## Rhetoteles (9. März 2021)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Radiator viel zu klein für eine 3090. An deiner Stelle würde *ich* die Bestellung stornieren.
> Ich hatte an der 2080 S einen 240er Radiator und das war unter Last schon grenzwertig Die 3090 ist ein echtes Monster mit der Abwärme
> Blende8


Der Radiator soll nur die Forderseite kühlen. Auf die Rückseite kommen noch Kupferkühlkörper, die dann per Luft gekühlt werden.


----------



## Blende8 (9. März 2021)

Vorderseite ist die wo der Bykski (der ist übrigens nicht schlecht, hab ich selber)  sitzt? Da entsteht die Hauptwärme. Ich hab dann "hinten" die original Backplate der MSI und die Temps  sind ungefähr bei 58°C beim falten oder minen. Vermutlich könnte ich die Temperatur noch etwas drücken weil ich dummerweise die Lüfter oben raussagen lasse. Das sind zwei 120er und ein 140er Arctic 
Blende 8


----------



## Grafik Fetischist (16. April 2021)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Vorderseite ist die wo der Bykski (der ist übrigens nicht schlecht, hab ich selber)  sitzt? Da entsteht die Hauptwärme. Ich hab dann "hinten" die original Backplate der MSI und die Temps  sind ungefähr bei 58°C beim falten oder minen. Vermutlich könnte ich die Temperatur noch etwas drücken weil ich dummerweise die Lüfter oben raussagen lasse. Das sind zwei 120er und ein 140er Arctic
> Blende 8


finde die Bykski produkte allgemein sehr gut


----------

